# What form for this buck?



## HtrKid (Mar 17, 2011)

I shot this velvet buck 2 days ago and now i need to pick a form to mount him on. I want a form that really shows off his moulting coat and his awesome velvet. I want one that his head is turned alot so we have alot of wrinkles in the neck. I know these are usually pedistol mounts but tell me if you know of any wall shoulder mounts like this. Pictures and website links would be great. Thanks


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

How about whatever his position when u shot him?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

this form is available in a wall pedestal...


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

JJ's pick is a good one, the only thing I don't like is the "stumps". The legs are alittle long on this pose for me. The 9700 series from Mckenzie would be another one that will really show off that deer in so many ways. I will find one here in a minute, I do alot of them on this form.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

The first pic is a 9700 series upright, the second is another customer favorite which is a head up series(6400) from Mckenzie. Both will show alot of characteristics, and expression will be up to the artist!


----------



## smokeykeit (Apr 17, 2008)

mckenzie has wall ped that look awsome lots of rinkles mid western nose real thick


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I am pretty sure Gene Smith's W07 Series from Head Quarters Taxidermy Supply has won more blue ribbons and Best Of Category mounts then any other series deer form on the market this year.

And who else would know a deer better than the Only Two Time Whitetail World Champion, Gene Smith?


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

smokeykeit said:


> mckenzie has wall ped that look awsome lots of rinkles mid western nose real thick


that is a joke, right?

HtrKid, check out Joe Coombs Classics forms, he has a popular pedestal also


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)

smokeykeit said:


> mckenzie has wall ped that look awsome lots of rinkles mid western nose real thick


You are kidding right? Mckenzie has the most slender muzzle and narrow nose out there. LMAO


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)

Why do you want wrinkles in it for? It is not natural.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh yay, reference sharing time!!!


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

A wall pedistal will show off the summer hair and is a good turn for wrinkles.


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)

LMAO, I knew I could get you to bite Cole.


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)

*Here you go Cole*


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)

Isn't this fun. Cole it's kinda like on the other forum where you were telling me my eyes were wrong because they weren't like the pics you posted.

They are just like people my friend, they are all different.

But to answer the threads original question, you can't go wrong with Gene Smith's wall ped. You can even add the wrinkles if you would like.

Photo courtesy of Kittrell Hill Taxidermy in Farmville, NC


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't say you were wrong because your eyes didn't match a picture, I said you were wrong because the deer you mounted wouldn't be able to see.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

BTW, I never said all deer will show wrinkles all the time. HtrKid said he liked the look of wrinkles, to which you replied "Why do you want wrinkles in it for? It is not natural." I think you will agree that a blanket statement like that is ridiculous, so I posted some pics of late summer VELVET bucks similar to HtrKid's. It's obvious from the pics I posted that late summer whitetails do often show wrinkled skin, and if HtrKid likes that look then I would encourage him to incorporate it in his mount.


----------

